# Snowboard pants/jacket



## mnboarding (Oct 26, 2010)

Would tan/khaki/sand colored pants look good with a black jacket. I need new pants but not a new jacket and I was thinking about tan pants but I'm open to all most any color. I would want a regular fit pant, not slim, not baggy. Any certain pant suggestions or color suggestions would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

you a dude or a chick?

What brand is your jacket?

Price range?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think a back lip down the hubba would look pretty good


----------



## mnboarding (Oct 26, 2010)

Im a guy. I have a special blend cirrus jacket thats black. Hopefully for about 150 bucks because i have a gift card to dogfunk for 150 but i will spend more if its worth it.







The jacket is without the fur though cause fur is lame.


----------



## TBC (Nov 28, 2010)

A black jacket goes well with any color. Except, I wouldn't do black on black. I save that color combo for my car.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

look for the highest waterproofing that you can afford.


----------

